# Eigenes Betriebssystem ohne Assembler



## xp_user (5. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich spiele schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken -wie auch viele andere hier- ein eigenes OS zu programmieren. Ich kann C#, C++, Delphi und noch einige Weborientierte Hochsprachen. Jedoch ist mein Problem, dass ich mit Assembler sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Und man braucht Assembler doch für ein Betriebssystem, oder?

Kann man den Kernel und den Bootloader nicht mit einer anderen Sprache schreiben, z.B. C#,C++ oder so?

Währe schön wenn jrmand eine Antwort hätte.


----------



## Westbär (5. August 2007)

Kannst du (leider) nicht.
Assembler ist nötig. Der Code aus dem Tutorial hier sollte eigentlich schon reichen um in eine andere Sprache z.B C++ zu switchen.

Ich geb dir noch 3 Links mit...
http://jay-code.de - Tutorials zu FAT12, C Kernel etc.
http://lowlevel.net.tc - Super Community die sich mit OS-Development auseinandersetzt.
http://osdever.net - Ebenfalls Community mit vielen Tutorials etc.


----------



## xp_user (5. August 2007)

OK ich gehe gleich einmal den Links nach.
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------

